# USB 3.0 ports not working



## Jcoffin1981

I've got my new build up and running, but not without issues. The case is a Phanteks Enthoo Pro II and there are 4 usb 3 ports in the front. The board is an Asus Rog Strix Z490 Gaming F. The case has 1 usb 3 connector to the motherboard which controls the 4 ports. Only 2 of them are working- the right two. All the ports are enabled in BIOS and the USB 3.0 hub shows up in Device manager without any issues. 

I'm trying to troubleshoot this and don't know where to begin. I suspect the entire hub on the front of the case needs to be replaced- or the case RMA'd, but I'd hate to do that and have the issue still be there (a motherboard issue). Not really sure what to do here.


----------



## shilka

There is nothing wrong with any of your hardware you just overlooked that the case has two cables not one and that one cable is for two ports not four
The reason why the two last ports are not working is because you dont have them plugged into the motherboard

The 719 / Pro II is not all that great it has a number of problems
Edit: your motherboard only has a single USB 3 header on it so no matter what you wont be able to use the last two USB ports


----------



## JackCY

The old big blue USB 3.0 as far as I know is for 2 ports. So you would need to plug in 2 USB 3.0 into the motherboard as shilka says.

You can still use the front ports if you get an adapter or make one to plug the ports into the rear IO instead of the often not so convenient large internal port.
Or get a USB 3.0 expansion card to plug the ports into. Or a hub I guess.


----------



## shilka

When i had the 719 i had the same problem two cables from the case but only one header so i bought this IB-HUB1409-U3
Plugged that into one of the two working ports and got 5 instead of 4 ports out of it

And yes its the big blue cables so like JackCY said its for two ports not four


----------



## Jcoffin1981

I figured that out, following from the ports to the cable connection. The other cable was not bundled with the rest- it was hanging out of the bottom of the case. It seems my motherboard only has connection on the board. I'm going to look into an aftermarket product. Now onto the non-working fan header.... 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Avacado

Jcoffin1981 said:


> I figured that out, following from the ports to the cable connection. The other cable was not bundled with the rest- it was hanging out of the bottom of the case. It seems my motherboard only has connection on the board. I'm going to look into an aftermarket product. Now onto the non-working fan header....
> 
> Thanks guys!





USB 3.0 20-Pin Female to 2x USB 3.0 20-Pin Male Y Adapter - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## Jcoffin1981

shilka said:


> There is nothing wrong with any of your hardware you just overlooked that the case has two cables not one and that one cable is for two ports not four
> The reason why the two last ports are not working is because you dont have them plugged into the motherboard
> 
> The 719 / Pro II is not all that great it has a number of problems
> Edit: your motherboard only has a single USB 3 header on it so no matter what you wont be able to use the last two USB ports


I feel silly not finding that second cable. But the manual does distinctly show 1 usb 3.0 cable x 4 ports. What are your problems with the Phanteks case? It has good cable management, good airflow, I like the dust filters, and there are a lot of options for mounting drives and case fans. I couldn't stand my last Fractal Arc Midi case with all the flimsy filters, ports, and panels sliding and snapping together.


----------



## shilka

Jcoffin1981 said:


> I feel silly not finding that second cable. But the manual does distinctly show 1 usb 3.0 cable x 4 ports. What are your problems with the Phanteks case? It has good cable management, good airflow, I like the dust filters, and there are a lot of options for mounting drives and case fans. I couldn't stand my last Fractal Arc Midi case with all the flimsy filters, ports, and panels sliding and snapping together.


The metal frame is very thin and weak so if you take off all the side panels the frame can flex and bend quite a lot which is somewhat disturbing
It should have been a lot thicker and stronger only crappy cheap cases can bend so easy and the Pro II and 719 are not cheap so not worth the money there alone

There is zero room above the motherboard which means you need to plug in the fans AFTER the motherboard otherwise they will get in the way for the EPS cable the fan(s) i had to remove the fans so many times that i never put them back

The HDD mounting system is garbage its two to four times the work because you have to mount each drive to the whole cage instead of a tray that slides into the cage and when you have 5 HDD´s like me it becomes a massive pain in the butt to work with just a single drive since you have to take out 2 to 4 whole cages and all the cables just for a single drive

If you mount 4 drives in the bottom like i had you cant move the case with drives in place the first time i did that they fell out and almost smashed to the floor if i had not caught them so that system work like garbage as well

Having drives in the bottom means i had to buy extra long SATA cables otherwise my 30 cm ones would not reach so i either had to have them go straight down from the motherboard or i had to buy longer ones that could reach behind the motherboard tray so that was extra cost

The mounts for HDD´s in the front of the case are also garbage i screwed in all the screws and yet i still had MASSIVE vibrations from the two drives i had in the front it was so bad that the whole room would shake every time the two drives where working at the same time

Good cable management? HA no cable management sucks and if you have a large PSU with lots of cables you got next to no room for it all i had to force it all in to get the back panel to close and the door you screw in place to hold the cables in place needs 3 hands to get in two to force it in place and one hand to screw and it was annoying and got in the way all the time

The fan hub is in the top of the case which means that having fans in the bottom and the bottom of the front cant reach the hub without an extension cable(s)

The rear side panel was bent to hell when i got mine and the glass side panel hinges where also bent which meant i could not close the glass side panel without forcing it upwards at the front

The built in LED strip was broken in two and the broken half was stuck inside the plastic tube so i had to take a screw out and stick a paperclip inside the back end of tube to push out the broken LED strip

To get to the front dust filter you have to take the whole front off and you cant do that before you have taken the top panel off and you cant take that off before you take out the two screws holding it in place so the simple job of cleaning the front dust filter is far more work than it needs to be

It had more problems and things i did not like but those where less major so i can go on more than what i have already said

The whole case is not very well thought out or well built and they spent more time making it look cool then actually being good
The 719 holds the honor of being the single worst case i ever had and i replaced it Fractal Design Define 7 XL last month and that case is great other than the airflow

I had the 719 for about a year and hated every second of it the case sucks and so does the Pro II since it the same case just with air flow panels
This is what it looked like in the 719








My advice to you is ditch the Pro II and send it back its terrible

I just bought a Fractal Design Meshify 2 XL for my second PC and that one fixes the air flow problems of the Define 7 XL so if you want a great case the Meshify 2 XL is far better than the Pro II and it can hold up to 20 drives vs the 12 on the Pro II

One of the few things the Pro II and 719 does well is dual system setups where you have two PC´s in one case for everything else maybe other than liquid cooling its terrible and there are far better cases out there

This is my Define 7 XL before the cooler upgrade







After cooler upgrade







And this is the older X99 machine in the Meshify 2 XL


----------



## nalpagutt

Are you sure the connections are made correctly? If it is correct I recommend you to check the connectors.


----------



## shilka

nalpagutt said:


> Are you sure the connections are made correctly? If it is correct I recommend you to check the connectors.


He already found the problem the case has two cables not one


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Shilka, there must have been some improvements. The frame has zero flex with the panels off. The front panel comes off easily and does not require the top one off. The dust filters are all easily accessible and easy to put on and take off. My PSU is fully modular and I will not need all the cables, but there is ample room for them. I may abandon internal 3.5" HD's all together and just use SATA SSD's for storage since they are so cheap now. One thing I will say is there is no room above the motherboard, and I don't have a radiator. With such a monstrous case I don't know why they couldn't have shifted the whole board an inch or two down. However I also have a huge cooler. You do make a valid point about not all the fan cables reaching. I routed some of them neatly so I did require extensions. I really wanted a case with solid panels instead of tempered glass so my options were limited. If the glass breaks then you are stuck with an open panel.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

In my defense is that not misleading- seems like there is only one cable


----------



## shilka

Jcoffin1981 said:


> Shilka, there must have been some improvements. The frame has zero flex with the panels off. The front panel comes off easily and does not require the top one off. The dust filters are all easily accessible and easy to put on and take off. My PSU is fully modular and I will not need all the cables, but there is ample room for them. I may abandon internal 3.5" HD's all together and just use SATA SSD's for storage since they are so cheap now. One thing I will say is there is no room above the motherboard, and I don't have a radiator. With such a monstrous case I don't know why they couldn't have shifted the whole board an inch or two down. However I also have a huge cooler. You do make a valid point about not all the fan cables reaching. I routed some of them neatly so I did require extensions. I really wanted a case with solid panels instead of tempered glass so my options were limited. If the glass breaks then you are stuck with an open panel.


I had the 719 and a very very early one at that so early it was still called the Luxe 2 so there might have been improvements from the hot garbage i had to the Pro II i cant say
In any case i ended up giving my case and all the extra parts to the neighbors kid

Much happier with the Define 7 XL the air flow might be worse but on the other hand there is more dampening so its more quiet and you cant have both
As for that paper why does it say x4 and not 2x2?


----------

